# Sweet dreams Joey



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Joey passed away late last night -he was in a coma type state and perfectly calm .
Today he will be buried under a lavendar bush.
His friends -all younger than him -are very subdued they will miss their 'grandad' .
I will miss seeing him always first at the food despite severe HLD for over a year -he had a great will power and a wonderful nature. We all will miss him so much.
He had a long 37 months of life and in the end it was simply old age that ended it.
Sweet dreams old boy until we meet again.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry! He was a very handsome chap!

RIP gorgeous Joey!

Hope you and the others are OK!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

so sorry to hear that. least he went peacefully.


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Run free Joey xx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Sweet dreams Joey, run free xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

so sorry. RIP joey


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Joey.. xxx


----------

